# Seven Tails



## Leon Wit (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello, I'm glad to see you.

I've lately been learning of myself that I have a hard time sticking to just one project.  I get bored, quite simply.  So, I'm going to be working on two things simultaneously, and bouncing back and forth to whatever is catching my fancy.  It's better than twiddling my thumbs because I am bored of drawing Solara the 20th time, yes?

So, this is a story with a bit of a different style to it.  It's going to be a very long one, with an emphasis on metaphor and story.  It's called 'Seven Tails'.  It follows a young lady named, Andell, who sets off on a journey to discover why the Moon was destroyed, and there are many adventures along the way.  She is of the same species as Solara, the Lapsi.

Fox-Petal-Designs on DeviantArt
Userpage of fox-petal-designs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Leon Wit (Nov 12, 2016)

Red everywhere!


----------

